# Tipps für neuen Tacho?



## Ghostbiker (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leutz

da mein Cyclomaster irgendwie den Geist aufgegeben hat   (überträgt einfach nix mehr von Sender hoch, alle Batterien neu) überlege ich mir was neues zu kaufen.
Fahre nebenher noch viel Spinning  , sollte eventuell auch über eine Pulsuhr verfügen, dann brauch ich nicht zwischen 2 Geräten tauschen. Ist aber nicht vorraussetzung. Höhenmesser  sollte drin sein.
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen, zu welchen Modellen könnt ihr mir raten?

Danke in vorraus und Gruß aus Schierstein,
Michael


----------



## Ghostbiker (9. Juli 2006)

12 Klicks in einer Stunde aber keine Antwort?

Schreibt doch einfach was Ihr fahrt und ob ihr zufrieden sei, und schon weis ich mehr.
Vielen Dank, Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (9. Juli 2006)

Cyclomaster Alti 414, kann aber keinen Puls, mit Kabelübertragung!

Läuft, bis auf seltene Abstürze, eigentlich recht passabel.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## picard (10. Juli 2006)

Mir ist auch mal der Sender vom Cyclomaster kaputt gegangen. Bekommst Du auch einzeln. Selbst fahre ich den CM436 mit Höhenmesser und PC-Auswertung. Abstürze bei guten Batterien sind selten. PC-Auswertung ist auch in Ordnung. Falls Du einen integrieten Pulsmesser und Höhenmesser haben willst sollstest Du Dir mal die HAC4-Modelle anschauen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Rockside (10. Juli 2006)

Dass du so wenig Antworten bekommst, könnte vielleicht an der falschen Rubrik liegen, in die du deine Frage reingestellt hast.
Es gibt da im TechTalk eine Rubrik Kaufberatung.


----------



## Ripman (11. Juli 2006)

Hi,

schau Dir mal den VDO MC1.0 an. Bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Ansonsten kann ich mich nur Dirty Track anschließen. Im Bereich Tech Talk oder Kaufberatung wäre der Thread sicher besser aufgehoben. Aber hier wirst Du ja auch geholfen 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## vasco (13. Juli 2006)

Hab mir den HAC 4 Pro Plus geholt.
Alles drin was man sich vorsstellen kann und nicht braucht  .
PC Auswertung inklusive.
Allerdings auch ein wenig teurer.
Es reicht aber auch der "alte" HAC 4.
Günstigere Alternativen gibts von Trelock, z.B. den Tour (ohne PC Auswertung).


----------



## FFreak (17. Juli 2006)

Ich kann dir den "alten" Cyclomaster Alti M 414 drahtlos sehr empfehlen. Fahre den jetzt seit dem es den damals neu gab (müsste so 3-4 Jahre her sein) an zwei Rädern und bin sehr zufrieden damit. 
Die Auswertung am Rechner der gefahrenen Strecken ist auch recht gut gemacht (Softwareupdate unbedingt runterladen!).
Hab von den neuen Polar 200er bisher auch nur gutes gehört - der hat dann auch ne Pulsfunktion....


----------



## DH-Ralli (17. Juli 2006)

Bin mit meinem VDO MC1.0 sehr zufrieden. Drahtlos, hat Höhenmesser aber nixe Pulsfunktionen.


----------



## Ghostbiker (17. September 2006)

sorry für die falsche Rubrik, Danke für Eure Antworten!
Nachdem mich das teil schon wieder im Stich gelassen hat werd ich wohl erst mal auf Kabelempfang setzen. Danke und Gruß. Michael


----------



## Stefan1069 (19. September 2006)

Sigma bringt Anfang 2007 ein preisgünstiges Konkurenzmodel zum HAC4 raus . Wenn es nicht eilt würde mal abwarten und mir das Teil dann anschauen . Laut dem was ich auf der Eurobike gesagt bekommen habe , hat es fast die gleichen Funktionen nur ohne PC Auswertung , aber für nur ca. 100 Euro . 

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

